# New Family Member!!



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

After spending 5-6 months thinking about it we have decided to add a new family member :whoo:... We will be welcoming a new little boy, to join our Cooper, next week. He is coming from Los Perritos near Tampa Fl. Cooper is Blk and Tan and our new addition is Blk and White...Now for a name, hmmm


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

THAT didn't take you long! Congratulations!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

I know!!! Haha...We've been thinking for a while so when we made up our minds we didn't waste any time. Then we found a great breeder and an adorable puppy...


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Here he is :whoo:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

How about _Perry_ (for Los Perritos) or _Pablo_ (maintaining the Latino theme) or _Pete_ (anglicizing it) or _Nino_ (spanish for boy) or _Buster_ (because I like the name and it seems to go with Cooper???

Just a few thoughts . . .


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations!!! That was quick and he's coming quick too. 

He's a cutie and I'm sure Cooper will love him.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats, beautiful boy  Nice pedigree too!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

:whoo::whoo::whoo: That is so exciting :whoo: My two are the exact same colors I want to see a picture of cooper . I haven't been on the forum much and I can't remember what he looks like. Your new baby is a beautiful dog. I love the name Buster too!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats!!! What a cutie! There will never be a dull moment in your house!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

What a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Congratulations, he's a doll!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Congrats on your new boy! Our Panda came from Lynn also - Pan and your new baby look alot alike...


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Suzi that's so cool about the colors. I will most definitely get a recent picture of Cooper up soon....


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Donna they do look alike . How did you like working with Lynn? She seems very no nonsense but very nice. Everything has gone great with her.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Ok we are just a few days away from our still unnamed pups arrival and we are making a list of things we need. We haven't had a puppy in 4 years so we want to make sure we don't forget something we need... Crate, collar, leash, food, .... Hmmm


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

RIstream said:


> Donna they do look alike . How did you like working with Lynn? She seems very no nonsense but very nice. Everything has gone great with her.


I really liked her. We went for a visit and then went back to pick up Panda. Both times she's was helpful & great to work with. Afterward I called with questions and she took all the time I needed to work through a couple of issues. Hope you have the same good fortune!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

RIstream said:


> Ok we are just a few days away from our still unnamed pups arrival and we are making a list of things we need. We haven't had a puppy in 4 years so we want to make sure we don't forget something we need... Crate, collar, leash, food, .... Hmmm


I highly recommend an expen. Panda still stays in hers when we are gone or need to contain her. It helps tremendously with housebreaking also...


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks like we have come to a final decision on our new puppies name. It was the only name on everyone's short list so we figured that should decide it. Plus we think it has a nice ring with Cooper... So in a few days we'll welcome home Riley


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Can't wait for pictures! I am excited for you.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

*Picking up puppy at the airport*

Just trying to think of what to bring when we go to the airport to pick up our Riley....drivers license for ID, money, leash and collar....???


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

RIstream said:


> Just trying to think of what to bring when we go to the airport to pick up our Riley....drivers license for ID, money, leash and collar....???


Don't forget your sherpa bag!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

apololaceymom said:


> Don't forget your sherpa bag!!!!


And paper towel and regular towels for unexpected clean-ups!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Turns out our puppy, Riley, is coming home tomorrow and he's coming to our local airport so no long trip to Newark. Tomorrow at 4:35pm Riley comes home!! Pics to follow....


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

So exciting! I love the name you decided on too-Cooper and Riley do sound right together. 

Are you coming to Newark NJ airport to pick him up?


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

No he's coming into the Providence airport which is only 20 mins from our house...Much easier for all involved haha...


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

RIstream said:


> No he's coming into the Providence airport which is only 20 mins from our house...Much easier for all involved haha...


Yeah, that's a much easier pickup.

Good luck and take lots of pictures!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Riley is home!! He's so spunky. As soon as they brought his crate over he was wagging his tail and going crazy to get out. He peed in the crate but we gave him a bath and cleaned up the crate. He ate a little and finally had a drink. We just took him out and he did his first potty outside YAY!!! Cooper is a little freaked out but he's trying. Riley is so spunky and ready to go but Coop is being cautious. He growled once or twice but he's trying :jaw:


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

*Riley update*

It's only been a few days but he's doing sooo good. Potty training is going great so far and he has slept in his crate without much fuss for the first few nights. It will be nice when he sleeps past 4am haha. Cooper has been a little stressed but it seems a little better today. Riley had quite a day today. It started with his first vet appt at 9am. Everything went great but he cried like a baby when he got his lyme shot .... then we had him groomed for the first time later in the day. Shortly after I dropped him off I got a call from our groomer saying he found a few baby fleas on him and he wanted us to bring Cooper so he could check and bathe him. We then cleaned every inch of the house and washed the doggie beds as well as ours. They didn't find anything on Coop so I think we're all set. Finally we had the trainer who helped us with Coop come over to work with both Riley and refresh Cooper. Riley did pretty well and Coop did awesome!! I now have two pooped doggies. Oh I think Riley's grooming came out great...Here he is before and after.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

I love his white eyebrows


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the eyebrow sub-group!! He's a cutie!!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

*some new puppy pics*


























The "boys" watching me cook...waiting for daddy to come upstairs....and Riley all pooped out after a long RLH haha


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Today was a great day!!! Finally Cooper and Riley played!!! Since Riley's arrival on Tuesday Cooper has been very cold towards him. Yesterday it started getting slightly better and then today while Brian was playing on the floor with Riley, Cooper decided to join in. It was great. It really looked like they were working out the pecking order haha. Coop was exerting himself


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

So adorable - the grooming came out great!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy to see things are going well...such a cute face!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Congrats on your new baby he is beautiful as is Cooper*


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Thank you!!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

*disaster*

I can't believe it but my wife's allergies which are severe but never with Cooper have kicked in so badly that she can't stop sneezing and this morning was so bad and she was so stuffed she couldn't lift her head off of the pillow. Other than occasional minor issues with Cooper she's never had a problem so almost didn't give a second thought getting Riley. I don't think we have a choice but to send him back to the breeder. I can not tell you how heartbreaking this is for the whole family. Riley is such a good puppy. He was getting the hang of house training and Cooper was really starting to warm to him. I could tell they were going to be buddies . Had today off and spent all day playing with two of my guys and going for walks. I had a lump in my throat all day but it was a good day for the dogs. I hope he gets a great home because he is truly a special little guy. If anyone is looking for a puppy with the perfect, sweet personality please, please, please contact Lynn at Los Perritos and ask about Riley. He has had all of his shots and is as healthy as could be. I guess that's all...heartbroken...


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm so, so sorry for your family and Riley. I have allergies too and I can just imagine how heartbreaking this is for you all.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Im sitting here with tears in my eyes*


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

I just sent you a PM, we are waiting for a puppy from a puppy here in CT, but would love to speed up the process...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my gosh, I am so heartbroken for all of you....


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, I can't even imagine how heartbroken you must all be! I'm sure little Riley will find another great home but I know you will be sad for a long time. I'm so sorry!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Today was the worst day.... We made the final decision that Donna's allergies just won't relent...in fact they were getting worse. So we decided to find Riley a home that he could thrive in without limitations. Thankfully for this forum I found the perfect fit. "Buzzy's mom" pm'd me about our situation and told us she was on a list for a puppy but was months away and would love to speed up the process. Like us she couldn't stand the thought of him having to get on the plane to go back to Florida. So after talking we decided to take the 2 hour drive to her home where we found another Hav and two young kids to play with as well as a great, fenced in back yard. We couldn't have asked for better.
Unfortunately we couldn't thank her properly because we couldn't stop crying. There are few things that have ever made me feel worse than I do today. I know that sounds crazy but I feel like I let our breeder down, let our puppy down and I'm feeling selfish that I won't get to be around this wonderful, sweet dog. 
I'm sure in a few days we'll find more comfort knowing that he's ended up in a very good situation. Thank you Ronit for making a terrible situation end as good as it possibly could. So long Riley..we love you...


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Donna and Brian

I am so sorry for your loss. I know this has to be terrible for you and Cooper is probably confused as well. However awful this is, try and think that Riley is in a wonderful loving home - you did your best by him and who knows maybe they can have playdates from time to time (2 hours is not so far away) - good for both the dogs and for you to get to have contact with him.

Buzzy's mom will keep him a happy wonderful boy as you would have done so hopefully that will bring some comfort.


Big hugs

Jemma and Max


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## yukki (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

What a tough day. You did the best you could for everyone. 

It's sounds like he has a wonderful home with Buzzys Mom and you helped him get a good start.


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Everyone- Just an update on Riley- renamed to Oscar. 
He is doing great with us. No accidents in the house and sleeping through the night in his crate  He started puppy class last night and is doing well. 
The even better news is that Brian and his family are about 2 hours away and are more than welcome to visit anytime! 
I feel so bad that they had to give him up, but I am so glad it worked out this way.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow. Sounds like things fell right into place. I would love to see picture of Oscar in his new home


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes, we need pictures! I'm so sorry for Donna and Brian but this has been the best possible solution for everyone it seems. Enjoy your new little guy - sounds like he is adjusting well!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

So happy to hear he is settling in and doing great!

I know this was a difficult situation but this really turned out to be a great solution.

We need pics of Oscar in his new home


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Pics are posted (see Oscar post) :whoo:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Buzzy - glad you could give this little Riley a home and his Oscar name.
RI - very sorry, but situation worked itself out, hope you are all feeling better


----------

